# My Finless Friends



## Rienne81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Attached are 2 pictures of my finless friends, Ezri Serenity is the black cat, she is 3. And the dog is Charley Remington, my Tibetan Terrier/Lhasa Apso Mix who is 5 years old.


----------



## offthehook (Jul 14, 2014)

They are so adorable!! I'm a dog lover yet hadn't heard of a Tibetan Terrier/Lhasa Apso Mix. Charley is so cute, does he shed much?


----------



## Rienne81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you! He hardly sheds at all. Sometimes 2x's a year, but one good brushing and it's gone. I usually keep him cut short, easier to manage. His main breed, Tibetan Terrier, are wonderful animals. They are small, yet not ankle biter type. They love going on walks, but don't absolutely need one all the time. I know it's not pictured above, but they have those long tails that curl over their backs, so pretty. And if you grow their hair longer, it can be put into ponytails. Such great little dogs. Not too little though, Charley is about 30 lbs.


----------



## offthehook (Jul 14, 2014)

My fiance and I are looking at getting a dog possibly next year and were looking at the Norwich Terrier - but they only have 1 or 2 pups in a litter so they're harder to find. We really want a small-ish dog that doesn't shed - I'll have to look into the Tibetan Terrier. He is just so cute and his temperament sounds perfect. Is he good with people and kids?


----------



## Rienne81 (Jul 21, 2014)

I can't speak for all dogs, but Charley is the best. He does bark though, at strangers. Until they come in and say hi to him. Then, he will just lick them all over. We've had Charley since he was 9 weeks, and visited him at the breeders' before that. We played rough with him, like a child would. Tugged his ears, tail, pulled on his fur, never hard, but enough to get him used to it. He loves kids, so much. He loves to lay on your lap and get his belly rubbed. He loves playing ball, chasing after everything. 
He is much bigger than a Norwich terrier, but I would say they probably have the same temperament. Only, a TT (Tibetan Terrier) is not a true terrier, they don't dig holes or jump as much. They are good jumpers though, Charley loves his agility jumping classes. Not so good on the tunnels though. He also loves cats, we have 2. 
My advice is to get a young one, from a breeder (please don't buy from a pet store) and work with him/her to have your perfect dog.


----------



## Rienne81 (Jul 21, 2014)

*More pics of Charley*

Here are some more pics if you're interested. One when he was still at his breeder, about 5 weeks old. Another at about 7 months, and him with a little longer hair cut. Here is a link to some more info about the TT. 
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/tibetanterrier.htm


----------

